# Iguinal  exploration



## codedog (Sep 29, 2008)

Patient was suppose to have an inguinal herina repair but doctor did n ot do one because there was none. Operatve report states  RIGHT INGUINAL EXPLORATION -CPT CODE -?


----------



## Treetoad (Sep 29, 2008)

If this was an open procedure, I would go with 49000.  If it was a laparoscopic procedure, I would go with 49320.

Hope this helps.


----------



## codedog (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks treetoad it was open


----------

